
Disney+ will fix Simpsons' joke-destroying 16:9 aspect ratio starting in 2020 - jmsflknr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/15/20967429/disney-plus-simpsons-feedback-older-episodes-original-aspect-ratio-2020
======
pubby
Cropping ruined the "Sneed's Feed and Seed" joke.

